# Going to Black Eyed Peas concert



## Keira (Dec 22, 2003)

I will be going to the Black Eyed Peas concert in July. It'll be an outdoor concert in a park. I'm going with a friend and her friend. Now I have something to look forward to this summer. I'm so excited since I haven't been to a concert in years.


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

Cool. I've never been to a concert before, so you're a step ahead of me 

Have some good fun there and post about it after going


----------



## scaredstiff (Dec 11, 2004)

That's awesome! :yay
Im going to a concert in august that was rescheduled. Ive been to a few concerts all indoor except for one that was outside which I enjoyed more. I hope you have alot of fun. I heard BEP were going to be in Toronto at the molson amp. is that the one you are going to?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Cool. Have fun.


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

Concerts are always lots and lots of fun! And Black Eyed Peas are quite good. Have fun and don't forget to :boogie


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Flogging Molly is playing tonight, but I have no one to go with nor do I have my own car to get there. I'm sad  , damn my shyness.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!! COngrats on going on a crowded place.

Of course have fun!! :yay


----------



## Keira (Dec 22, 2003)

scaredstiff said:


> That's awesome! :yay
> Im going to a concert in august that was rescheduled. Ive been to a few concerts all indoor except for one that was outside which I enjoyed more. I hope you have alot of fun. I heard BEP were going to be in Toronto at the molson amp. is that the one you are going to?


No I'm going to the show in Vancouver.


----------



## Yellowbunny (Apr 11, 2005)

That's cool. I really like the black eyed peas!


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice! They haven't been tigheter in 2016 though!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

@Keira Tonight's gonna be a good good night :lol

I know that Stacy Ferguson and Will.I.Am are MY age! :banana


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

^ 11 years ago.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I was the biggest fan of this band in 2005.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Weary said:


> ^ 11 years ago.


2005 was a good good night.....

They are still my age :lol.

I remember seeing Stacy Ferguson on Kids Incorporated when we were NINE years old!


----------



## handheart (Feb 13, 2016)

Its very good because a concert its very beautyful and black eyed peas are amazing .Plus this will help you to relation with other people and will help you a lot


----------

